# my 5 1/2 year old daffodill



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i finally got daffy (daffodill) tame enough to sit on my hand and shoulder so here are some pics of her


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She's gorgeous, and SO yellow, I love the color!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ty so much i do hope she pairs up with one of the males


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

She is *beautiful*! She seems to be a bit old for breeding (if that is what you mean by pairing up with males), but that is just my opinion.
But, I am in love with how bright her yellow is.


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Awww she's so pretty!!!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

*she is lovely!!*

and so yellow...stunning!!


----------



## Philby (Apr 23, 2009)

What a beautiful girl, lovely yellow. I really like the first shot


----------



## twig braker (Feb 17, 2009)

wow i love the yellow (like everyone else said) very clean girl, she is beautiful


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thankyou all yes she is very gorgious


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

her name is perfect!


----------



## Tarra (Dec 6, 2008)

wow she looks like the girl my sister had! sooooo pretty!


----------

